

"301's are the new pamphlets" - taylorbuley
http://twitpic.com/3eg75i

======
mikerhoads
Unless you don't realize it is case sensitive. In that case 404s are the new
pamphlets.

------
AndrewWarner
Why don't people realize that they could create custom URL's on Bit.ly?

